# Rear blinkys that don't suck.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Recommendations?

I'm tired of POS lights that break, turn themselves off over potholes or are a PITA to mount.

Requirements:


Bright as hell
Easy on/off. No screwdrivers
Self-contained. No cables to the battery.
Doesn't suck


thanks!


----------



## ThatsAPaddlin (Aug 13, 2003)

Planet Bike. $20 bucks or so usually at the likes of Performance.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^ +1


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ThatsAPaddlin said:


> Planet Bike. $20 bucks or so usually at the likes of Performance.


I have a couple SuperFlash units. Yes, they're bright and noticeable, but no, they aren't good at suck avoidance. Mine have fallen off multiple times, and one had it's case come apart (and innards fall out).

It partly depends on how it's mounted. If it's hard mounted to a part of the bike frame they're going to be subject to substantial jolting (if you're using hard narrow tires). That spring clip is simply not strong enough (when I add a rubber band, cut from an old tube, around the body and the clip, there hasn't been a problem). If it's mounted to something more flexible, like a seat bag, you may have fewer problems.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cateye LD1100*









https://www.cateye.com/uk/product_detail/359

Screwdriver required to attach the clamp, but the light then has a detachable bracket that's secure in use, but easy to take off.. 10 LED's, 6 facing rear and two each side. Very visible from wide angles. Multiple modes, and the top and bottom rows of LED's are switched separately, so you can have both steady and flashing in the same unit.. 2AA -- good battery life (but, like all LED lights, you should use rechargeables and swap frequently, because the light gets dimmer when the batteries are half down).

It's my favorite. Very rugged. Mine has held up well through several years of commuting, including many rainy rides. It's a very weatherproof design, with the batteries accessed through a small endcap that closes very securely (but it's easy to open).


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I use a Princeton Tec Swerve (Swrv? Sp?) and it's great. Easy toggle (not button) on-off, bright as, um, well, it's bright. 2 x 0.5-watt blinky-red. Mounts with a rubber (okay, silcone) band.

Superflash - agree with above. Bright, but mount is fishy for some.

Niterider Cherry Bombs are similar.

Or, made anybody behind you grumpy with a Dinotte unit, if you want to go crazy.


----------



## kdiehl (Feb 19, 2007)

What Planet Bike is to most blinkies, Dinotte is to Planet Bike. 

Best value - Planet Bike
Best light - Dinotte


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Depending on your definition/need of bright as hell, the Blackburn Flea might work. It's fairly bright in the center of its pattern, but the pattern isn't as wide as some. 

The good part is that it is tiny. Velcro attachment that works pretty well and is REALLY easy to get on and off. No bracket. Put it on the bike you want in two seconds. Take it off in less and nothing left hanging on your bike. Clips on clothing no problem too.

It seems tough, mine goes MTBing with my all the time and gets roughed up and covered in mud all the time. All conditions. Since it doesn't use a standard battery, rather an internal capacitor/battery...it is 100% sealed. Even so the charge lasts a pretty long time.

Little magnetic attachment for the charger. They have ones that charge off of USB now (or solar too). I have an older one that charges from AA (or other 1.5v) battery.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I really like the Planet Bike Superflash. A great light for $20-25. Bright with a good run time. I run them with NiMH batteries.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Planet Bike Superflash Stealth. The newest model has a clear lens with a black case -- works well with any bike color scheme. These things are bright as h$%# and can be seen from quite a distance.

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/3034_1.html


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Blackburn MARS 3.0 clipped to a Bell Metro's rear accessory strap. 

PERFECT scenario in every way.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I think the Sigma Sport Cuberider or Cuberider II fits the bill except possibly for "bright as hell". It's bright enough for me, and I've never seen a rear light that was easier to put on and take off the bike. You can easily mount it on a seat post or seat stay. It essentially has a hook on each side of the mount and a durable rubber band with a pull tab that you wrap around the seat post and attach to the hooks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

which ones have you tried?
cherry bomb isn't too bad


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a Mars 3 that I'm happy with.

Somebody needs to take one of those Luxeon P7 suckers (a la Magic Shine) into a tail light package.


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

*Blackburn Mars 3.0*

I mounted two on my seat post. One facing forward, and one rearward (is that a word?)

They run vertically, so you don't hit them with your thigh during the pedal stroke. They're great.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Superflash for me. Bright, and I've never had one come off when attached with their bracket.


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

Planet Bike Superflash Stealth and the Nashbar 1/2 watt light that goes on sale once i awhile. So far ( knock on wood ) the Stealth has held up, the previous red one fell apart on a ride and I never found the rest of it. The Nashbar ones seem to be holding up well. I have one on the grocery getter and had one on the wifes bike and over the last 6 months they hung onto the rear racks and turned on every time we needed them. I ended up putting a Dynohub on her bike and gave her light to an old guy I see every morning on my way to work. He dresses in dark clothing and slowly goes along on a rather busy road at 6am. Not sure if he's homeless or not but he does seem to have a lot tied to the bike. Anyways I can see him many blocks away now.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a planet bike that I use, but I really like the Mars 2.0 better.

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_157222_-1_201511_10000_201520


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Argentius said:


> I use a Princeton Tec Swerve (Swrv? Sp?) and it's great.


that's the latest one to crap out on me. Reaching down and tapping it with one hand while riding in traffic = _no bueno_.  

I'll check out the Stealth. Or Dinotte if need be.


thx!


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Planet Bike superflash mounted on seat bag or backpack...has worked great for me.


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

I've had good results with my SuperFlashes and Cherry Bomb. As has been mentioned, the LD1100 is good as long as it's aimed precisely, but you want to feed it nice strong batteries (lithium AA is the best performer, holding ~1.7 volts until it finally drops dead, but they're not rechargeable).

DiNotte is superb if you can afford one. I don't like the stock 140-series taillight mount, so I concocted my own:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Recommendations?
> 
> I'm tired of POS lights that break, turn themselves off over potholes or are a PITA to mount.
> 
> ...


PM me. I’ll hook you up.

Come to think of it, I believe you may have seen some of my setups at the CampCoop™ 2009 get together earlier this year.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Scott B said:


> I really like the Planet Bike Superflash. A great light for $20-25. Bright with a good run time. I run them with NiMH batteries.


yep got one last week and it doesn't suck. Bright as well.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*+1*



ChuckUni said:


> Depending on your definition/need of bright as hell, the Blackburn Flea might work. It's fairly bright in the center of its pattern, but the pattern isn't as wide as some.
> 
> The good part is that it is tiny. Velcro attachment that works pretty well and is REALLY easy to get on and off. No bracket. Put it on the bike you want in two seconds. Take it off in less and nothing left hanging on your bike. Clips on clothing no problem too.
> 
> ...


Although I don't run them in the back personally (yet....) I have 2 fleas up front, and _always_ get comments on how much light they put out, especially for being so small. In fact, the _only_ reason I don't run a red flea on the rear is because I have an aero seatpost, and can't quite figure out how to mount it so that it remains stable.

Details on the recharge are mentioned above.

Besides the Blackburn Flea, as was stated earlier: Planet Bike's SuperFlash is amazing. If you want bright, as Cycling+ described the same light (w/ a different name in the UK):

"_This is, quite probably, the most anti-social light available. If you don't want anyone sucking your wheel, get one of these. If you wan to be seen by other road users from roughly a kilometre away, get one of these_"


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> PM me. I’ll hook you up.
> 
> Come to think of it, I believe you may have seen some of my setups at the CampCoop™ 2009 get together earlier this year.


dude I just want to be seen, not leave a trail of burning parked cars behind me 

but thanks all the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

PB Superflash. I've never had one fall off my bike or break apart. You can clip it to a loop on your seatbag or use the frame/seatpost mounts. I've had drivers pull up beside me and comment on how bright my Superflash is.

I've also got a Dinotte 140, and it's even brighter, but it doesn't meet your stated criteria because it has a separate battery pack and it's a lot more expensive.


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

Blackburn Flea is the brightest that's truly tool-less. The Planet Bike (I use the Blackburn version, but the PB is truly "bright as hell") would be great for clipping onto your bag for supplemental even though that wouldn't direct it straight back for best effect.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I used a planet bike superflash last spring/summer for commuting and early starts for 2x metric climbing events (ie DeathRide, Mt Shasta, C2K, Auburn, etc). Worked great for ease and durability. I knew it was bright enough when I had a driver pull up next to me at a stop light one morning on my way to work and state, "That rear light is really annoying." To which I replied, "Good, I'm glad you can see me." BTW - they are cheap and self contained too - $20-$25 and 1 battery per 100+ hrs.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I ride with the Nite Rider Cherry Bomb and it's a good light for the money. One of my co-commuters uses the Dinotte and its downright offensive to ride behind. Perfect for being seen. Another guy showed up on Tuesday night's ride home and had a tail that had two red lights stacked that retailed for about $280, it was twice as bright as the Dinotte and I couldn't ride behind it. We asked him to be tail gunner through the towns. I didn't get the name but that's the one I'd get if I was feeling spendy.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> I ride with the Nite Rider Cherry Bomb and it's a good light for the money. One of my co-commuters uses the Dinotte and its downright offensive to ride behind. Perfect for being seen. Another guy showed up on Tuesday night's ride home and had a tail that had two red lights stacked that retailed for about $280, it was twice as bright as the Dinotte and I couldn't ride behind it. We asked him to be tail gunner through the towns. I didn't get the name but that's the one I'd get if I was feeling spendy.


At some point you really have to question how bright is too bright. If it's too bad to ride near then it's probably blinding drivers. And while they may see your blinding light, it might cause them to hit something else and cause an accident with you anyway.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

If you are on a budget, check out the safety section of dept stores for lights. I got the light below for $7 from a Fred Meyer. Easily the best blink for buck value I've found. It is almost as bright as my Superflash. I'm perfectly comfortable using it at night. I would give the nod to the superflash if you are looking for visibility on a cloudy day. 

http://www.duravisionpro.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=BLX4200R


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

TiCruiser said:


> http://www.duravisionpro.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=BLX4200R


Nice! I have that light zip-tied to the back of one of my helmets. Its a great backup if (when) the bike blinky fails.

Also good for mtb rides that might run late.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> dude I just want to be seen, not leave a trail of burning parked cars behind me
> 
> but thanks all the same. :thumbsup:


Haha! Dude, you’re such a *Thrasher*! :thumbsup: 

Lemme know, should you change your mind, if you would like to impart retinal damage upon onlookers though.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have both a PB Super Flash and a Mars 3.0
They are both good lights, but each has advantages.

Mars 3.0
*Positives *
- 3 modes: Solid, Flash and Chase (good for MUP or group riding).
- Not too directional, aim doesn't need to be perfect.
- Strong. Held together with 3 screws (mine has fallen off my at 25-30mph several times. Slides down the road still blinking) Fell off bungee straps. Not a fault of the mount.
- Power button has a tactile "click" when pressed. Don't need to turn around to make sure it's on. Might be my favorite feature.
*Negatives*
- Need to remove 3 screws to change batteries. Takes 30 secs, but it's what makes it strong. Fair trade-off IMO.
- Not quite as bright as a correctly aimed SF from directly behind. Brighter from all other angles though.

PB Superflash
*Positives*
- Very bright from directly behind.
- Comes with chainstay mount.
- Battery changes are quicker.
*Negatives*
- Only 2 modes.
- Needs to be aimed perfectly. Little side visibility.
- Front cover can come off, losing guts, especially if light falls off the bike.
- Power button doesn't click. Need to check that it is actually on.

As it is, I have the Mars on the seatpost in solid mode and the SF on the chainstay in flash mode. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

for side or at least off-center visibility, the cherry bomb is superior to the superflash... guess which is which below (both in full-on no-flash mode, approx 5 feet from beige wall, and in the 'upright' position)


----------



## bigdaddy96 (Aug 15, 2006)

I use the Planet Bike SuperFlash on the seatpost. Blackburn Flea on the back of my Helmet.

The Planet Bike is very easy to remove without tools. I haven't had a problem with the cliping mechanism breaking


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

*Fibre Flare*

I thought my PB Superflash was good, but then I saw someone with a Fibre Flare.

Went to Amazon and got myself a double pack- one for me, one for the better half. The light isn't necessary 'super flash/dinotte bright' but the surface area more than compensated for what it lacks in lumens- I just use it in flash mode whilst my Superflash now stays on constant.

I use it attached to my frame with the rubber straps to take full advantage of side visibility. It's slightly fiddly to take on and off but I've gotten used to it. Lena just leaves it on her bag (she has an upright riding position) which is also quite effective minus side visibility.

Here's their promo fixter friendly video:


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> that's the latest one to crap out on me. Reaching down and tapping it with one hand while riding in traffic = _no bueno_.
> 
> I'll check out the Stealth. Or Dinotte if need be.
> 
> ...


I had a Swerve too. Not staying turned on was just one of its problems. Not as noticable as the SuperFlash, either:

http://www.youtube.com/v/96AYhdwr4r4


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I saw it yesterday, a rear light, shaped like a triangle; I should have stopped the guy while he was riding and asked him where he got it. I saw it on the internet, ut can't find it, it runs off a watch battery. I think it's thin enough I can stick it in my seat bag and pull it out when I need it. Does anyone know what I am talking about.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*el wire*

anyone using EL wire?

I see a local commuter has now wrapped his top & down tubes with blue wire. Cool.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> I had a Swerve too. Not staying turned on was just one of its problems. Not as noticable as the SuperFlash, either:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/96AYhdwr4r4


Really?

That's interesting.

I'm not sure if it has a voltage regulator in it or not -- the Princeton Tec EOS headlight I have does -- but I've noticed rather than getting just dim as the batteries fall off, it also has a tendency to just shut down.

New batteries fixed it up. 

It doesn't get as long out of a pair of AAA's as other lights do...

The other thing, though, is I think CYCLISTS are more obsessed with massive light output to the rear more than it makes a huge safety difference. 

If you look at the statistics of cyclist injury, riders going the same way as traffic are almost never hit from behind.

I commute in the dark, every day of the week, on some busy roads, and I have never felt unsafe from obliviousness from cars from behind. 

I'm about 9327398 times more concerned about my headlights.

Also, I value reflective bits on my ankles and shoes, I think those are noticable.

Okay okay, I still use 2 rear lights and like to stay lit. Just sayin'


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

ChuckUni said:


> At some point you really have to question how bright is too bright. If it's too bad to ride near then it's probably blinding drivers. And while they may see your blinding light, it might cause them to hit something else and cause an accident with you anyway.


Try showing up in this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypx3R_WtLTI

Yeah, you'll be wanting your DiNotte 140 here. Or the DiNotte 400-series that *Fogdweller* saw. Against that ocean of lights, even a fire truck doesn't always stand out.

Heavy fog, incidentally, is one of the best scenarios for that DiNotte 400 taillight. When you only have two or three seconds to be "acquired," you want to make them count.


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> anyone using EL wire?
> 
> I see a local commuter has now wrapped his top & down tubes with blue wire. Cool.


I saw a local guy who'd put it all over his helmet.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Glynis27 said:


> ...
> 
> Mars 3.0
> ...
> ...



The Mars 4.0 doesn't need a screwdriver. Open with a penny.

Jeff


----------



## handcycler1 (Jul 26, 2010)

ChuckUni said:


> At some point you really have to question how bright is too bright. If it's too bad to ride near then it's probably blinding drivers. And while they may see your blinding light, it might cause them to hit something else and cause an accident with you anyway.


I have a 400R, and while it's a great light, the whole idea of blinding someone with it is silly. Police car lights are MUCH brighter, and they don't "blind" anyone. Heck, one standard car headlight on low beam has about three times the output of the 400R (roughly 1200 lumens vs. 400). Now, if you're riding two feet behind someone and staring into their 400R like a zombie on Prozac, you might become disoriented. The solution is... Don't do that. As for other drivers, they're relatively high up and off to the side, and they most certainly are not staring into your light. They'll be fine, and you'll stay alive. Everybody wins.


----------



## JTB (Aug 6, 2008)

Hollywood said:


> Recommendations?
> 
> I'm tired of POS lights that break, turn themselves off over potholes or are a PITA to mount.
> 
> ...


One more for the Planet Bike Superflash. Haven't lost it off the mount, but did have it separate once. Put a quick wrap of electrical tape along the "joint" to prevent separation - easy to remove to change the battery and looks just fine


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, this thread is still alive... Since my last post, I've given the Niterider Cherry Bomb to the wife and have switched to the Radbot 1000 but Portland Design Works. It's a single 1w led sitting atop a reflector and has three modes to the light. They make a 500 model that is 1/2 watt but the 1 watt is super bright and there is plenty of runtime. Retails for around $32 and extra brackets for additional bikes run about $5. Excellent defense for the money. Check it out...
http://www.ridepdw.com/goods/lights/radbot-1000


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had 2 Mars 3.0 lights (one lost when it broke off the mount, and still have the 2nd, but the mount broke off that one also), and currently using 2 PB Superflashs (one on the roadie and one on the commuter). I think I like the superflash a little better, but the Mars has better side visability. Come fall, when I'm commuting in the dark and twilight again, I may use one Mars and one Superflash. 

One time, while on the MUT portion of my commute on a winter morning in the dark, I saw a light a good half mile or more ahead. As I caught up and passed the 'bent rider with the light, it turned out to be a DiNotte. Holy mother of LEDs that sob was bright! As I got within about 50 feet behind it, I literally had to close my eyes when it flashed or I'd be seeing red spots in my eyes, similar to a camera flash. If I felt that I really needed something super bright, I'd get the DiNotte in a heartbeat.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have yet to jettison a superflash


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Superflash here as well. Bright as can be and secure too. Using the PB 2w headlight and pleased with that too. Felt that the Nightsun XC was a bit much for the road bike.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I had 2 PB Superflashes on the back. I have lost the guts to one that was mounted on my rear rack. It's not the right shape for that and kind of sticks out too far and I think it got knocked off.

Anyway, if you want to get serious with power and versatility for a tail light, get a Fenix LD10 or LD20 torch light with the optional red end cap. It will make these "bike lights" look like cheap toys. I use the LD20 with a TwoFish lockblock and in ten seconds I can quickly mount it on the front as a headlight or on the rear with the cap and on low power, it's brighter than the PB Superflash. I have compared both at distance in the dark. Medium and High settings as a rear light should be outlawed, it's absolutely blinding. It does have blink settings too if that is your thing. Really, these things are so bright, for a rear only, LD20 is overkill. The LD10 is plenty.

It runs on 2 AAs and I use Energizer Ultimate lithium batteries and it's been like 4 months and I've never changed them.


----------

